# Out of area San Diego Report#5 ( Hooked a whale!)



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yesterday morning started like any other. I had big dream of catching a homeguard yellow tail(Big yellowtail that stay for the winter) or a nice Halibut. Instead I crossed two other species of my list .. one that I was never planning on hooking.....:blink: . The launch was easy it was like a lake out there a good change for SD waters.
Bait was tough to make but I managed to get about 5 before heading into deeper water. Whales were everywhere I wish I had My DSLR for better pictures. They were cool to see but since they were far away didn't give them much thought. 

I went out to deeper water to look for the yellowtail that I never found. I did manage to catch a fish that I wanted to check of my list. It is a called Ling Cod . They can be a creepy green or even blue in color like the little one I caught . 
The next one I caught would have been a keeper at 30 in but unfortunately for me they are not in season  .



After catching and releasing the the bigger Cod I decided to head in. Once again I encountered a whale this time much much closer. It came up 2 more times after the picture going in the same direction. THe last time it came up scared the crap out of me! No time for pictures or anything else . I don't think I have ever got my pro angler to go that fast! It was about 15-20 feet away from me when i peddles away . This thing was huge! The rush and near heart attack made me forget that I was still trolling a bait. The sound of my reel screaming and line peeling quickly reminded me ! Im guessing its fin of something like that was hooked . For a second fishing brian of mine thought about going along for the ride but I made the smart decision of cutting my line instead . I couldn't believe how fast it took my line out took all my grine line and left me with the colored backing. I have never been so scared kayak fishing!!

My friend who was about 30 feet to the right of me said from his angle it looked like I was going to get sucked under when the whale went down. In the picture you can see 3 paddleboards the people on them started screaming. They were pretty far but I heard them clearly cause they were so loud. I wish my Go Pro had not died on me. To top of the day when I reenacted how I peddle away to my friend the chain on my drive snapped. Since he was in his Revo he gave me his drive and paddled his kayak in.good thing because we were still about a mile and a half out. Other then almost having a heart attack It was a great day on the water. I think im going to take a couple weeks before fishing the ocean again though lol. Thank you for reading.




Oscar


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

SWEET REPORT!!!! Im active duty Navy stationed in Pensacola NAS, but soon enough will be able to choose orders again I want to get San Diego some great fishing out there I hear and Im from San Francisco so I know all about Ling Cod and the other 20 or so Cods that are out there its a great eating fish but yah if its out of season thanx for putting the girl back.

How has the tuna bite been I heard from the great vine it was a good year but never talked to someone who is actually there targeting them.

Tight Lines


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! Great story. I love the color (blue/green) on that Ling Cod. I caught them up in Oregon but they had a reddish color to them or the brown like the other one you had. I can imagine what it was like being so close to those, I guess Gray Whales or Humpbacks.

When I was salmon fishing in Alaska, we were drifting baits in a big cove and there were a couple of schools of Humpbacks that were coming up together and diving together within 40 yards of the boat. There were people there, in tandem kayaks, getting right up on them taking DSLR photos. Very humbling experience. The greatest thing I remember is that they were diving so deep that when they came up and exhaled, you could hear the echo of that 'blowing' coming back off the mountains. Unbelievable. Smart move cutting the line quick.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

All of the fishing was Hot this year !!. Boat fishermen caught tons of tuna this year and not very far out even a couple Wahoo. Hit me up when you get out here.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

oxbeast1210 said:


> All of the fishing was Hot this year !!. Boat fishermen caught tons of tuna this year and not very far out even a couple Wahoo. Hit me up when you get out here.


well it wont be for about 1 year but time flies keep the reports coming:thumbup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I fished in my bass boat out of Newport harbor a long time ago and caught 3 ling Cod that I planned to eat. When I filleted them the meat was green, so I just couldn't believe it would be good. I used mine to fertilize my garden.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The meat turns white though and is freakin awesome!!! You fertilized with primo stuff Bucky!

Great report Ox


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Ox, kudos on the whale


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

An excellent report with excellent photos. :thumbsup: Thanks for taking the time to share your report and also taking the time to post all of the great photos.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Holey shit Oscar, Don't know of anyone that hooked into a whale...What a report. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Oscar those fish out there are awesome!!!! Good job brother!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you launching at La Jolla Shores , next to Scripps Pier ? ... is there a place that rents Hobie Kayaks out there ? ... I will be back this Summer and have always wanted to Kayak Fish the Cove or that are off the Pier adjacent to Blacks ...


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

This is the fishing trip of a lifetime, and you've got some amazing pics to help remember it. Caught some Ling cod a few years ago in Oregon and it was real good eating, but they didn't look as cool as those you caught. Thanks for the awesome report!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone !  I still miss Fl fishing I will be back !! :thumbup:



Pourman no one here Rents Hobies i've asked every shop! they thought I was crazy for asking haha. I store my friends here at my house when you come we can both head out or if i'm working you can use mine. Yes launching at the shore near that pier.


Oscar


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice report! Never heard of anyone hooking a whole, they're usually pretty good about dodging lines. Must have been because you moved. Did you actually see it connected to the whale? Could have also been a thresher or a dumb dog.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pourman1 said:


> Are you launching at La Jolla Shores , next to Scripps Pier ? ... is there a place that rents Hobie Kayaks out there ? ... I will be back this Summer and have always wanted to Kayak Fish the Cove or that are off the Pier adjacent to Blacks ...


OEX rents hobies. You can't fish the cove or by the pier for game fish (MLPA).


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I didnt see it hooked but I did see the line over its fin the last time it came up. Another guy on big waters edge posted some pics guess it happened to him too. You can see the fishing line in his picture though . To answer your question I did not see a new piercing on it Haha.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im going to have to call around again Im pretty sure I had called OEX but Ill check Again.That would be nice If they do I have a lot of friends that want to go but dont wanna mess with my Paddle yak.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Times.................

Robin


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Report Oscar


----------

